# How do you cosleep with toddler + newborn?



## Beppie (Oct 24, 2005)

I mean, when the newborn wakes up at all odd hours of the night, what do you do if you also have a toddler sleeping in your bed? I can't imagine our 2 year old dd being kind and understanding in the middle of the night when the newborn wakes everyone up crying.

Should we just teach our 2 year old to sleep on her own before the next baby comes, or does anyone else have other ideas?


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

We kept our 2.5yo ds in bed with us when his brother was born. It was rough for the first few weeks- sometimes baby would wake him, sometimes he would wake the baby. DH was very helpful, taking care of my oldest while I nursed the little one back to sleep.
Honestly, there were a couple of rocky weeks, but once everything settled down, it was very much worth it. It got to a point where they could sleep through each other's cries, etc, and we all slept well together.
I was always glad that we did this. That was a time when ds1 needed the extra reassurance of being with us at night, and making a change as big as having his own room would have been too much for him to handle.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

We sleep like this: dd me ds dh. DH snuggles with DS while I care for DD during the night so that way if one wakes the other they both can be comforted without having to wait. It's been working for us quite well since DD's birth. DS was 14 months when she was born.


----------



## mommy2abigail (Aug 20, 2005)

:


----------



## TR's_mummy (May 2, 2006)

We were really concerned about the same thing before DS2 was born. We sleep DS1, me, DH, DS2. DS2 is in a co-sleeper for the time being (that's why he's beside DH instead of me, I couldn't manuever around it to get out of bed after my c/s and we just haven't changed things around).
It hasn't been a big problem because neither of them cry that much at night, and when they do, they usually sleep through it. (It's weird because neither of them are heavy sleepers.)

I think it really helped DS1 to cuddle with me after DS2 came. I think moving out of the bed and getting a new baby would have been too much too soon for him.


----------



## happymomma (Jun 27, 2004)

It wasn't an issue but I worried about it and thought it would be. The newborn did not really cry at night, he fussed a little when he woke but he was in the crook of my arm so I was right there to feed him...he barely made any sound except for the loud suckling. LOL


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Dd1 sleeps in a twin that is between a wall and our queen, dh is next to her, I'm next to dh and dd2 is on the other side of me in a sidecarred crib. They woke each other up a few times in the beginning, but it wasn't bad. I think they do learn to tune noises out.


----------



## Collinsky (Jul 7, 2004)

When we have a newborn, I sleep between the nb and toddler for safety reasons, but it also keeps them from waking each other constantly. We've introduced two newborns so far, and it hasn't been a problem. The nb usually doesn't cry, just fusses to nurse, and the toddler usually doesn't wake up at all, or just for a second. If you are still nursing the toddler, then when the baby stirs to nurse, he might also want to nurse... that can be tricky in the early weeks but is definitely one of those things that you find your rhythm with! It is helpful if you have a partner who can tend to the older child's nighttime needs as much as possible in the first couple weeks.

This will probably be a very minor issue that will resolve itself.


----------



## momuveight2B (Mar 17, 2006)

It's never been an issue. My kids sleep through anything. My newborns don't cry because as soon as I sense any alertness I have them on the boob. I am a very light sleeper though and very aware of anyone sleeping in the room with me. I also keep a nighlight nearby so if I need to see I can do so without waking anyone. I will change diapers in the night but once they have nursed and are back to sleep it doesn't seem to rouse them.


----------



## AmieV (Mar 31, 2005)

We don't. Neither of my kids are heavy sleepers, and my youngest is OBSESSED with her older sister and completely crazy and active, so the second she sees her she gets all geeked and wanting to get up and party (and no, this isn't really developmental...it's been going on at least 4-5 months now).

Anyway, right now, DH sleeps with DD1 who only recently got into cosleeping. She used to sleep on her own pretty well, but anytime she's had issues DH can go sleep with her. I've gotten very ok with people sleeping all over the house in different configurations. The classic mom and dad in bed with baby in crib is overrated. So is the big ol' family bed, IMO.


----------

